# [temp. closed] able sisters & sahara 👒



## exorcism (Mar 25, 2020)

welcome to the island of *blair*!

*RULES*
- please *only* take non-hybrid roses! i have weird little hybrid growing
patches scattered around, and would prefer those be left alone
- feel free to fish/catch bugs/take *non-hybrid roses*/pick up seashells/take fruit
- gifts are of course not required, but appreciated! if you want to bring anything,
just leave it around the plaza <3

*tailor shop/able sisters!*

*nook's cranny!*


> red-rose bag
> yellow-rose bag
> red-hyacinth bag
> yellow-hyacinth bag
> ...



*sahara!*


> small: black-design kitchen mat
> medium: red medium round mat
> large: monochromatic wavy rug
> wallpaper: ruins wall
> flooring: white-chocolates flooring



also, please excuse the absolutely wack layout of my island rn. it's... a work in progress hahah
i may be quiet in-game, but feel free to pm me or msg me on discord at bathory#6165 if you need anything!

*DODO CODE: closed for now*
status: closed (if you've been disconnected, send me a pm and i'll reopen for you!)

​


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 25, 2020)

I will drop by soon! thank you very much! will bring apples!


----------



## intestines (Mar 25, 2020)

I would like to come over! Thank you


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to come visit! :3 I'll bring some apples. ^w^


----------



## cicely (Mar 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## mattu (Mar 25, 2020)

Will swing by, and bring a little thank you present.


----------



## mayorhyuna (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi! I’ll drop by and bring apples!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

Awww you're full atm  so I'll wait for a spot to open up. :3


----------



## Jhin (Mar 25, 2020)

I will drop by later if you're still open, currently farming shooting stars. I'll bring some apples if you still need them!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you for doing this! I'm gonna try to stop by! Let me know when spots open up


----------



## maxii (Mar 25, 2020)

hi! i pm'ed you. thanks for doing this btw <3


----------



## gldawn (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d like to stop by if there’s room.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 25, 2020)

Can i come visit too?


----------



## ZombieKayy (Mar 25, 2020)

Your services are in high demand! I pm'd you. ~


----------



## Dewy (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow I didn't realize how many people are PMing you o:
I too PM'd you, but it's okay if you don't get to it hehe


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I got kicked out


----------



## karleraven (Mar 25, 2020)

Darklover said:


> I got kicked out



Same


----------



## exorcism (Mar 25, 2020)

i've reopened and i'm trying to send the code out to anyone who was disconnected! feel free to pm me again if that's the case ;~;


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you for reopening :3 Really appreciate that ^w^


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 25, 2020)

If you stay open for a while, I would love to visit whenever you're open again!


----------

